# Остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника



## Анна 87 (9 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте, хочу поделиться своей проблемой. Меня мучают приступы головокружения, каждодневные, начинаются после сна с утра минут через 30 как встаю и так на прлтяэпрот всего дня. Головокружением назвать наверное это не могу, такое чувство что просто упаду, длится секунду и отпускает, заметила что связано с наклоном головы, также присутствовала тошнота, заложенность ушей, и немного размытое зрение.сделала МРТ головы, шейного отдела позвоночника, УЗИ сосудов головы и шеи, гормоны щитовидной железы и кровь в порядке. Невролог назначила Мексидол цитофлавин и бетасерк, прошли все симптомы кроме головокружения, когда лежу их нету. Была у мануального терапевта сняла блок 1 раз и говорит , все хорошо.назначила вазобрал, остальное отменила. Эффекта от мануалу я не почувствовала. Сделала массаж шейно-воротниковой зоны и ультратон, после этих процедур начала болеть шея и затылок,головокружения сохраняются.что это может быть, связаны ли эти проблемы с шеей?? Как критично мое мрт? Годовокружения беспокоят около 1.5 мес , связываю после ОРВИ, бронхита, хорошо продуло на сквозняках.

   

Была у 3 неврологов, мнения у всех разные.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Июн 2018)

Необходим осмотр ЛОР-врача для исключения вестибулопатии.
Покажите снимки МРТ ШОП.


----------



## Анна 87 (10 Июн 2018)

Лор врач смотрел, свое исключил. Отправил к неврологу, с диагнозом вертиго. Позже скину снимки.

Ещё появились боли в ушах и щум, шум появляется когда лежу на боку


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2018)

А на кардиограмме есть экстрасистолы?
Суточную кардиограмму делали?


----------



## Анна 87 (10 Июн 2018)

На ЭКГ хорошо, правда на УЗИ нашли открытое овальное окно, бывает пульс 58, 56...суточное ЭКГ не делала.

Давление скакало, бывало и 160/110.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2018)

Надо поймать момент 





> такое чувство что просто упаду, длится секунду и отпускает


 на кардиограмме. Создать его поворотом головы и убедиться, что это не проблеме сердечночного ритма.


----------



## Анна 87 (10 Июн 2018)

Хорошо, я Вас поняла.


----------

